# board + bindings + board oh my!



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

ummm... you can do much better for $700 total package. Check out a Rome Anthem, Rome 390 bindings and whatever boots you try on in a store that are super comfortable to your feet. That is the most important part. If the Anthem is a bit too spendy you can check out the Solution which is their more cost conscious offering but still packs a strong punch. Just to give even better recomendations, how much do you weigh and what size boots do you wear/plan on buying?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

oh..fast reply

I'm 5'10/11 weighin at about 155 and i have size 9.5-10 in shoe size.

And i feel the reason why this stuff is so expensive is 'cause i'm going to a regular store. However, i wanna buy my stuff where i can personally try on everything instead of buying it all online. I don't know, it probably doesn't matter but I feel more comfortable this way.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

and oh yea, do you guys prefer getting new '08 stuff or older models?
The only sure thing i want that is 08 is probably boots


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Generally speaking, it's not very often that companies will overhaul an entire board from one season to the next, so if you want to save money, go for 07 gear.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

you can buy and get a better deal from online...

I personally recommend Dogfunk.com ; Buysnow.com ; and The-House.com for gear... all three have great customer service Buysnow, and the house have great deals on most brands... Dogfunk does too sometime... but they still sell at "MSRP" 

For boards go for that Anthem or Solution those are great boards, I loved my anthem until this year... When I shelled out a lot more cash for a board...


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

Aight, checked out Rome Anthem and solution..They all pretty much received amazing feedback. In fact, i didn't find anything for the Burton Elite which put me a bit on the skeptical side. However, Anthem is a good chunk of money ($499) and recommended for more intermediate and advanced riders? I don't know what causes a board to be labeled that except maybe a speed factor? I definitely don't wanna ride a badass expensive board half the time on my face.

Anyways, the solutions looks good too and THAT's definitely in my price range.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

oh yea..what size should i get? i was recommended a 156-157 cm but that was just from some recreational boarder (which is fine)...The salesclerk recommended 153 cm


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

From your first post, you seem more interested in freestyling, am I right? If that's the case, you'll want a bit of a smaller board, 153 would be good, 155 would be a good compromise between freeriding/freestyling for your weight and height.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

aight, thanks a lot guys. I talked to a sales rep on dogfunk.com and also looked at a bunch of reviews as well as listened to your comments

Board: Rome Anthem 153 
Dogfunk.com | Large Image View | Rome Anthem Snowboard - Free Shipping! from Dogfunk.com

Bindings: Burton Custom (white)
Burton Custom Snowboard Binding - Free Shipping! from Dogfunk.com

Boots: DC Scout or Burton Moto

hahaha..my total cost just increased by $100. balls
Time to save up guys, although sales rep on dogfunk said he could get me 10% off all the non-burton products which is basically 50 bucks off the board itself. 

Oh yea, feel free to add any other suggestions you guys have


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

That anthem will be pretty tight on the slopes... 

Don't know anything about those bindings however...


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Honestly I don't think you need to spend the extra money on the Anthem at this point. I really think the Solution will last you a good amount of time until you feel comfortable to move up to the Anthem. 

Also as an FYI if you're interested I have an insane Ride Prophet/SPi board binding combo that will fit you fine listed in the F/S section...check it out if you want.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

If your buying online go for the-house.com they have great costumer service, i got a full refund in store credit for bindings that i broke last year, not to mention they have exelent prices for about every item up to 50% off boards bindings ect. also if your spending 700$ they'll throw in a bunch of free shit


----------

